# Port request: slimgems



## Deleted member 36389 (Nov 27, 2012)

Would it be possible to create a port for slimgems? I would do it but lack the expertise required.

Contrary to what their website says 1.3.9.5 is the latest version. This can be verified by running "gem install slimgems" from the command line (with rubgems installed of course).

http://slimgems.github.com/

Thank you very much for considering.


----------

